#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Сайт украинской сангхи Сото-дзэн

## Enso

Ссылка - www.zen-kaisen.org.ua

----------


## Leksi

меня очень радует что в Украине Дхарма Будды

----------


## Framin

Молодцы, ребята  :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Сергеевич

только-что просмотрел вашу фотогалерею "осенний сессин под Киевом" там у вас девушка с сигаретой и пиво на столе!!! я думал в буддизме это не приветствуется? а потом та же девушка в другой фотосессии "Кайсен на Украине", везде рядом с Кайсеном, неужели монахиня?!!  приношу свои извинения если я что-то не так понял, я никого не хотел осквернить или обидеть. просто я ищу духовного учителя, но скорее всего я не стану учиться у учителя, ученики которого во время практики, да и вообще в быту употребляют алкоголь и никотин. (а раз вы поместили такие фото на вашем сайте допускаю что это является нормой в вашей школе). прокоментируйте пожалуйста.

----------


## Поляков

Вы, наверное, будете разочарованы, но курят не только монахи, но и сам Кайсен.

----------


## PampKin Head

Ищу наставника, который употребляет психоделики и девок радует.

----------


## Павел Сергеевич

Да, конечно, я разочарован!!! Жаль что такой всеми признанный авторитет, представитель такого ортодоксального направления употребляет наркотики. (Никотин – это наркотик). (Во всяком случае, после небольшого исследования мне показалось, что Кайсен общепризнанный авторитет).


Всю жизнь интересуюсь дзэн, книжки читаю, пытаюсь самостоятельно практиковать, и никогда не мог подумать, что существуют курящие монахи и тем более наставники. Когда никотинозависим ученик-мирянин это конечно одно дело (на то он и ученик), но когда мастер!!!

Интересно как к этому относятся другие представители дзэн, скажем школы Риндзай или представители корейского дзэна, возможно, другие учителя сото?

Если все скажут что это нормально мне придется выбирать, толи идти учиться у ЗАВИСИМОГО от никотина Кайсена, толи у сомнительного Бугаева… мне обидно за буддизм, да и за себя тоже. Ведь все говорили про Бугаева, мол, тот кто ищет тайных и загадочных учений так их и получает (в виде сомнительного «пойла» от сомнительных учителей). Где же мне тогда не сомнительных найти, если даже общепризнанные представители ортодоксальных направлений вызывают сомнения.

----------


## Поляков

Я практикую корейский дзен (Школа Кван Ум), скажу что Кайсен самый настоящий дзен мастер с безупречной линией передачи. Его монахи,  удивительные люди, сильные и трезвые практики. Просто это вот так. Кроме того, Кайсен, насколько я мог понять из очень непродолжительного знакомства, достаточно мягко относится к держанию обетов. Может кто-то из тех, кто принимал обеты у него расскажет точнее. 

В корейской линии мастера курили, есть знаменитые истории, когда монахи пили. Просто если бы так было просто - бросил курить, пить, путаться с женщинами, поселился в горах - стал Буддой! Но так не бывает, это просто фантазии. А жизнь она такая какая есть.

----------


## Ersh

А что, Хакуин тоже курил... Вы бы учились у Хакуина? Вы предпочитаете учиться у никотинонезависимых, или просветленных учителей?

----------


## Эши

*Павел Сергеевич* не будьте святее папы римского. Мир сложная штука.
Не всегда соблюдение всех предписаний = продвинутость (это незначит что нужно пускаться во все тяжкие). Я понятия не имею - действительно ли Кайсен продвинутый Учитель, но ориентируясь только на внешние признаки вы ничего не достигните. Ориентируйтесь на внутреннее чувство "правильности" - сердцем чувствуйте. Если ошибетесь, ну чтож значит карма ваша такая и  в прошлых жизнях вы не наработали на общение с Учителем.

Немного сумбурно наверное описал, но думаю смысл вы уловили.

----------


## Поляков

> Где же мне тогда не сомнительных найти, если даже общепризнанные представители ортодоксальных направлений вызывают сомнения.


Есть хорошая история про Хакуина, который правда тоже курил, оказывается.  :Smilie:  История про сомнения в дзен мастере.

Хакуин как-то узнал, что великий дзенский наставник Янь-тоу был убит разбойниками, причем его предсмертный вопль, когда ему рубили голову, был слышен на расстоянии многих километров. 

"Открытие это весьма обескуражило меня. Ведь говорят же, что Янь-тоу был из тех людей, которые приходят раз в пятьсот лет — подлинный дракон своего времени!" - писал впоследствии Хакуин. Вобщем, он усомнился в действенности практики дзен и решил заняться поэзией.

Тем не менее, к практике Хакуин вернулся и когда достиг просветления, написал следующее:

"Внезапно тело и сознание полностью меня покинули. Из самой глубокой скверны я восстал совершенно чистым. Я был вне себя от радости, и сама глубина моих легких издала громкий крик: "Древний Янь-тоу жив и здоров!"


PS а, к дзен-буддийскому и тантрийскому гуру Бугаеву лучше не ходите - вреда от него гораздо больше, чем от курения, имхо.

----------


## TAndra

> Да, конечно, я разочарован!!! Жаль что такой всеми признанный авторитет, представитель такого ортодоксального направления употребляет наркотики. (Никотин – это наркотик). (Во всяком случае, после небольшого исследования мне показалось, что Кайсен общепризнанный авторитет).
> 
> 
> Всю жизнь интересуюсь дзэн, книжки читаю, пытаюсь самостоятельно практиковать, и никогда не мог подумать, что существуют курящие монахи и тем более наставники. Когда никотинозависим ученик-мирянин это конечно одно дело (на то он и ученик), но когда мастер!!!
> 
> Интересно как к этому относятся другие представители дзэн, скажем школы Риндзай или представители корейского дзэна, возможно, другие учителя сото?
> 
> Если все скажут что это нормально мне придется выбирать, толи идти учиться у ЗАВИСИМОГО от никотина Кайсена, толи у сомнительного Бугаева… мне обидно за буддизм, да и за себя тоже. Ведь все говорили про Бугаева, мол, тот кто ищет тайных и загадочных учений так их и получает (в виде сомнительного «пойла» от сомнительных учителей). Где же мне тогда не сомнительных найти, если даже общепризнанные представители ортодоксальных направлений вызывают сомнения.


Понимаю Вас полностью. Не выбрала бы учителя курящего, пьющего алкоголь... и прочее.
Поэтому "пошла  другим путем".  :Smilie:  
Для другого пути нужно мужество. Необходимо сильное желание. И умение работать.
Нужно ли в таком эмоциональном состоянии как у вас искать учителя? Для начала, попробуйте разобраться сами. Собирайте информацию, читайте хорошие книги, пробуйте. Говорите с людьми, с теми, которые серьезно практикуют. Придете к замечательному выводу: Учиться можно у всех, у всего, всегда, не связывая себя догмами, обязательствами, учителями, на некоторые черты которых приходится закрывать глаза. И потом внушать себе, что ... это... ОК. То... допустимо. Идите путем, который не вызывает внутреннего сопротивления. Общайтесь с тем, чье поведение не вызывает вопросов. Пусть это будет персонаж ... да хоть откуда. Он может быть живым - для Вас. 
Вы создаете свою реальность. Не надо бояться быть собой.

----------


## Павел Сергеевич

Я все понял. Ну что вы, никого не пытался быть святее. Просто у меня сейчас реальные проблемы (можно сказать духовные). В связи с этим просто пытаюсь найти духовный выход, как-то научиться жить.

Всю жизнь интересовался дзэн, конечно буддизмом в целом, но дзэн особенно (пытался практиковать, искал контакты со сведущими людьми, ходил в храм Нипподзан Меходзи – единственная группа буддистов которую удалось найти). Это странно, так как я с детства этим интересовался, относился с трепетом (хотя изначально не было никого, кто мог бы даже рассказать о буддизме). Случайно в школьном учебнике впервые прочитал хокку и остался под впечатлением на всю жизнь. Позже я узнал, что это не просто японская поэзия, а одна из форм творчества дзэн. Теперь, когда стало действительно плохо, я решил серьезно заняться практикой. Бросить все и вернуться «домой». Жаль что «дом» оказывается не таким, каким я его представлял.

Сердце мне, конечно, разбили и думаю отношение к буддизму у меня поменялось. (оно больше напоминает то, каким его описала TAndra) Наверное попробую практиковать в школе Кайсена (наверное это лучше чем Бугаев)… не думаю что смогу относиться к пьяным монахам как к почти святым людям (я их именно так себе представлял). Ведь у меня на глазах больше двух лет умирал родной дядя. Он был алкоголик (минимум два раза в день валялся на полу и просил денег, что бы выпить). У меня брату через какое-то время системы (употребления наркотиков) поставили диагноз шизофрения. Он прожил с этим три месяца и повесился. У меня сестра курит и пьет и это ужасно. Не укладывается в голове, что монах с сигаретой популяризирует что-то, что послужит просветлению всех живых существ.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Интересно как к этому относятся другие представители дзэн, скажем школы Риндзай или представители корейского дзэна, возможно, другие учителя сото?


Никак не относятся. Если бы человек дал обещание не курить, а сам бы курил. Тогда наверное можно было бы иметь какое-то мнение по этому поводу, да и то условное. И я не слышал, что бы он учил кого-то курить или пить. Что бы иметь по этому поводу точную информацию лучше у него самого об этом спросить.




> Простите, у меня такой вопрос, а что Кайсен еще и пьет?


Ну, не то что бы прям *пьет* Но употребляет  :Smilie: 




> В корейской линии мастера курили, есть знаменитые истории, когда монахи пили.


Я бы все таки писал, что *иногда* курили и *иногда* пили. Это скорее очень большое исключение из правила. И всегда надо помнить про ситуацию в которой происходила данная история. Отрубание пальцев и разбивание статуй, не является штатной практикой дзен-буддизма. А встретить пьющего монаха в Корее - попробуйте найдите, даже интересно сколько бород сбреете за время поисков  :Smilie: 

Дзен мастер Ко Бонг, которого тут наверное имели ввиду, как-то раз, когда он напился в городе и ему дали звездюлей, а под утро нашли спящим в канаве и опознав в нем мастера принесли в монастырь, на утренней речи перед монахами, когда все ждали что он скажет (видимо скажет по этому поводу) сказал следующее: "Вот видите братья, что может случится если нарушать обеты"

----------


## Sagarah

Павел Сергеевич, а если духовный наставник вас поколотит или отрубит палец ножом, вы в милицию заявите?

----------


## Павел Сергеевич

> Павел Сергеевич, а если духовный наставник вас поколотит или отрубит палец ножом, вы в милицию заявите?



Понимаю к чему вы клоните – сансара безгранична и все здесь майя (как курение, так и отказ от курения) и сложно предугадать что в конечном итоге принесет больше блага всем живым существам. Возможно будет так, что именно курение мастера каким-то образов, после долгой цепи причинно-следственных связей, будет способствовать просветлению большего числа живых существ… а с моими взглядами мне бы в хинаяну а не в дзэн… я вас правильно понял?

----------


## Поляков

> Поэтому "пошла  другим путем".


Что за другой путь?

----------


## TAndra

> Что за другой путь?


Он называется путем "пратьекабудды". 
Для себя выбрала именно этот в силу специфики своего характера, своеобразного образа жизни и некоторых происшествий,  интересных событий, встреч и др., оказавших влияние на мой выбор.

----------


## Поляков

> Он называется путем "пратьекабудды". 
> Для себя выбрала именно этот в силу специфики своего характера, своеобразного образа жизни и некоторых происшествий,  интересных событий, встреч и др., оказавших влияние на мой выбор.


Ага, понятно.

----------


## куру хунг

> Он называется путем "пратьекабудды". 
> Для себя выбрала именно этот в силу специфики своего характера, своеобразного образа жизни и некоторых происшествий,  интересных событий, встреч и др., оказавших влияние на мой выбор.


 Ну, тогда зачем морочить людям головы и писать в профиле, традиция:Дзогчен?
 Так и написала бы-пратьекабудда.

----------


## Поляков

> Возможно будет так, что именно курение мастера каким-то образов, после долгой цепи причинно-следственных связей, будет способствовать просветлению большего числа живых существ…


Он просто курит.  :Smilie:  Чего вы в самом деле.

----------


## Mendoza

На вопрос "Почему вы курите?", Кайсен ответил очень резко , чтото вроде "Я же не лезу в вашу личную жизнь". Многие сопровождавшие его монахи - курили. Эики объясняла это большим психологическим напряжением, сопровождающим практику. 

Если по фотографиям у кого-то сложилось впечатление, что кайсеновская сангха только и делает, что закладывает за воротник - то впечатление ошибочное.  Пиво/вино присутвует только единожды после сэссина, на завершающих посиделках.  Точка отдыха и катарсиса. Причём, что характерно, все до единого себя контролируют.  

За 4 сэссина видел только 1 раз ужратого, москвич какой-то. По повадкам - слаб на спиртное.

Понимаю, болезненным аскетизмом и не пахнет. Это просто люди. Нету показных атрибутов святости.

----------


## Поляков

Небольшое видео по теме "Одурманивающие вещества и обеты". Конкретно про сигареты там нет, но общая идея понятна. Вопрос проясняет дзен мастер Ву Бонг.

http://zenspb.livejournal.com/1997.html

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я же не лезу в вашу личную жизнь


Опа. )

----------


## TAndra

Кайсен ответил очень резко , чтото вроде "Я же не лезу в вашу личную жизнь". 


Без комментария.

----------


## TAndra

> Ну, тогда зачем морочить людям головы и писать в профиле, традиция:Дзогчен?
>  Так и написала бы-пратьекабудда.


А  у Вас в Дзогчене места мало?
Или Вы гордых одиночек не любите?  :Smilie:  

На своем пути использую все, что кажется необходимым в данный момент. 
Иисус замечательный характер для ролевой модели.
Дзогчен нахожу близким к работе Ауробиндо и Мирры, которые повернули меня внутрь себя.
По личным качествам скорее пратьекабудда.
Отношение к людям и миру кажется больше бодхисаттвовское.

----------


## Secundus

> ... Если по фотографиям у кого-то сложилось впечатление, что кайсеновская сангха только и делает, что закладывает за воротник - то впечатление ошибочное.  Пиво/вино присутвует только единожды после сэссина, на завершающих посиделках.  Точка отдыха и катарсиса. Причём, что характерно, все до единого себя контролируют.  
> ...
> Понимаю, болезненным аскетизмом и не пахнет. Это просто люди. Нету показных атрибутов святости.


Уважаемый Mendoza,
в феврале 2008 г. буду в Киеве, постараюсь зайти на ритриты и сэссины при их проведении, а пока следующий вопрос: Зачем вообще пиво и вино ? для отдыха и катарсиса ? а дзадзэн разве не дает ученикам катарсиса и отдыха от своего ума ? почему дзадзэн отдельно, и "расслабуха" с легкими спиртными напитками отдельно ?

ИМХО, трезвость и не-курение не есть показной атрибут святости, более того, это и не атрибут святости - это просто независимость от спирта и табака. 

Та монахиня, про которую говорил Павел Сергеевич, посещает ли этот форум ? Мне хотелось бы пообщаться с ней.

----------


## Mendoza

*Ануар Ашимов*:
Дзадзен - это не отдых, а практика.  Простой её не назовёшь. Лёгкой прогулкой с песнями и в ритме румбы её можно представить только по книгам, как мне кажется.

Вино/пиво на Украине на финальной вечеринке - скорее учитывает национальный контекст, чем является особенностью школы в целом. Кто-то пригубит, ктото нет. Пьяных нет. Меня удивляет столь пристальное внимание к этой малозначительной детали, не являющейся частью практики. Возможно это болезненное внимание вызвано проблемой повального алкоголизма в славянской части ex-USSR? 

Монахи нашей традиции сайт не посещают по причине языкового барьера. Русскоязычных монахов ещё нет (могу ошибаться, но было так). Да и место тут такое, своеобразное, не в обиду создателям и модераторам.

Email был, на http://zazen.pl, поищите.

----------


## Поляков

> Монахи нашей традиции сайт не посещают по причине языкового барьера. Русскоязычных монахов ещё нет (могу ошибаться, но было так).


Саша Рымарь - монахиня Соку.

----------


## Secundus

> Дзадзен - это не отдых, а практика.  Простой её не назовёшь. Лёгкой прогулкой с песнями и в ритме румбы её можно представить только по книгам, как мне кажется.
> 
> Вино/пиво на Украине на финальной вечеринке - скорее учитывает национальный контекст, чем является особенностью школы в целом. Кто-то пригубит, ктото нет. Пьяных нет. Меня удивляет столь пристальное внимание к этой малозначительной детали, не являющейся частью практики. Возможно это болезненное внимание вызвано проблемой повального алкоголизма в славянской части ex-USSR? ...


меня удивило не количество и качество спиртного, а то, что практикующие разделяют "сидение" (дзадзэн) и "после сидения" (мирская обычная жизнь), - утрированно - во время дзадзэн они не пьют, а вот *после* пьют. 
Я исходил из того, что каждая секунда нашей жизни это дзадзэн, без разницы сидим мы или нет. Нет ни "до" дзадзэн, нет ни "во время" дзадзэн, нет ни "после" дзадзэн - всё есть дзадзэн.

Вторая часть моего удивления - сугубо техническая: если практикующий позволяет себе выпивку, то как же он будет оставаться в осознанности ? ведь алкоголь притупляет осознанность, если всего лишь пригубляют, что может не привести к потере осознанности, то зачем вообще тогда пригублять, ведь буддизм порицает спиртное (вид яда).

Уважаемый Mendoza, пожалуйста спросите пивших (пригублявших) - зачем они это делали ? Алкоголь, спиртное в любых количествах - это способ ухода, бегства от реальности, когда чел предпочитает забыться и забыть, переключиться, не так ли ?

----------


## Tiop

> Это просто люди. Нету показных атрибутов святости.


Воздержание от алкоголя это элементарный способ психической гигиены.

----------


## Ersh

> Воздержание от алкоголя это элементарный способ психической гигиены


Так ведь воздержание, а не полная абстиненция. Если человек умеет контролировать свой ум, то банка пива или бокал вина ему ничего не сделают.
Зачем ударяться в крайности без нужды?

----------


## Tiop

В крайность убегания от трудностей не нужно ударяться. А если они ему ничего не сделают - зачем пить?  :Wink: 

Помните про бхиккху, выбравшего меньшее из зол?

----------


## Поляков

> Я исходил из того, что каждая секунда нашей жизни это дзадзэн, без разницы сидим мы или нет. Нет ни "до" дзадзэн, нет ни "во время" дзадзэн, нет ни "после" дзадзэн - всё есть дзадзэн.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

> Вторая часть моего удивления - сугубо техническая: если практикующий позволяет себе выпивку, то как же он будет оставаться в осознанности ? ведь алкоголь притупляет осознанность, если всего лишь пригубляют, что может не привести к потере осознанности, то зачем вообще тогда пригублять, ведь буддизм порицает спиртное (вид яда).


Меру надо знать.

----------


## Ersh

> В крайность убегания от трудностей не нужно ударяться. А если они ему ничего не сделают - зачем пить? 
> 
> Помните про бхиккху, выбравшего меньшее из зол?


Tiop, давайте не надо спрашивать меня зачем это нужно другому человеку. Алкоголь в малых дозах полезен для здоровья. Здесь никаким меньшим из зол не пахнет.

----------


## Huandi

Будда обосновывает запрет алкоголя абсолютно ясными мотивами - выпивший человек совершает глупые поступки и позорит себя и своих близких. То есть, запрет именно на одурманивание, а не на алкоголь, как таковой. Также, вроде нигде не говорится о каком-либо влиянии на медитацию и практику.

----------


## Tiop

Весь необходимый алкоголь вырабатывается в организме в силу его физиологии и биохимии.




> Tiop, давайте не надо спрашивать меня зачем это нужно другому человеку.


Вы говорите что ему алкоголь ничего не сделает, я спрашиваю - зачем он пьёт.

----------


## Huandi

> зачем он пьёт.


Может вкусно?

----------


## Ersh

> Весь необходимый алкоголь вырабатывается в организме в силу его физиологии и биохимии.


Выходит не так, раз врачи говорят, что полезно.




> Вы говорите что ему алкоголь ничего не сделает, я спрашиваю - зачем он пьёт.


Спросите у него, я говорю.

----------


## Tiop

> Спросите у него, я говорю.


А я не встречал человека, которому алкоголь "ничего не делает", Вы такого можете показать?

----------


## Ersh

> А я не встречал человека, которому алкоголь "ничего не делает", Вы такого можете показать?


А вот он, на фото, которое мы обсуждаем.
И, кстати, не надо передергивать. Не вообще алкоголь, а небольшие дозы. К тому же у разных национальностей разная толерантность к алкоголю. Я видел массу французов и итальянцев, которые абсолютно нормально владели собой после бутылки хорошего вина.

----------


## Tiop

И с чего я должен поверить, что ему "ничего не делает"?

Если бы алкоголь "ничего не делал", то он никому бы не был нужен, правильно?

----------


## Tiop

Я вам скажу, что делает алкоголь с т.з. Южного буддизма:

1) Делает беспечным активно 2) Делает беспечным пассивно.

Т.е. позволяет убежать от проблем, которые нужно решать другими способами.

----------


## Ersh

Так вот ради чего затевался весь этот флуд. Tiop, отдохните пару недель от форума. Я предупреждал.

----------


## Huandi

Чтобы "убежать от проблем" и "стать беспечным" доза уже должна быть достаточно большой. Это уже как раз и будет "одурманивание себя".

----------


## До

<Видимо оффтопик.>



> Будда обосновывает запрет алкоголя абсолютно ясными мотивами - выпивший человек совершает глупые поступки и позорит себя и своих близких. То есть, запрет именно на одурманивание, а не на алкоголь, как таковой. Также, вроде нигде не говорится о каком-либо влиянии на медитацию и практику.


Обычная формулировка - "вызывает беспечность". (Причем иногда, это расширяют даже на идеи..) Где он _так_ обосновывает? ... А беспечность может снижать мотивацию к практике -- нет страдания,...

----------


## Huandi

> Где он так обосновывает?


Сутру искать сейчас не буду, но там пример с напившимся и буянившим в деревне монахом. То есть, вполне конкретная такая помраченность.

----------


## Secundus

"Утром - дзэн, вечером - выпивка...
Утром - выпивка, вечером - дзэн..."
Грустно...

----------


## Secundus

> Цитата:
> _Сообщение от Ануар Ашимов
> Вторая часть моего удивления - сугубо техническая: если практикующий позволяет себе выпивку, то как же он будет оставаться в осознанности ? ведь алкоголь притупляет осознанность, если всего лишь пригубляют, что может не привести к потере осознанности, то зачем вообще тогда пригублять, ведь буддизм порицает спиртное (вид яда)._ 
> 
> Меру надо знать.


Красиво рубанули, эффектно, но зачем ?
я-то надеюсь услышать от самих пригублявших\пивших ответ на: зачем вообще пить в меру или пригублять после дзэн-ретрита ?

зы. Tiop, сочувствую.

----------


## Ersh

Ануар - эту банку пива уже давно выпили. А мы все капельки цедим....

----------


## Dondhup

> Так ведь воздержание, а не полная абстиненция. Если человек умеет контролировать свой ум, то банка пива или бокал вина ему ничего не сделают.
> Зачем ударяться в крайности без нужды?


Проблема в том, что человек может ошибаться относительно своей способности контролировать ум. Проверить просто - употребить вместе с алкоголем другие яды, например фекалии. Если не стошнит, а яд преватиться в амриту, то пить можно  :Smilie: 
Более радикальный способ  - цианистый калий  :Smilie:

----------


## Mendoza

*Ануар Ашимов* нет, вопрос задавать не буду, так как не считаю этот вопрос значимым. Задайте его лично, контакты на сайте сангхи есть.

Насчёт "утром выпил, вечером дзадзен" - я тоже знаю толк в гиперболе. Но тут она не уместна. Не захотели прочитать информативную часть сообщений - переубеждать и настаивать не буду. 

*Поляков* по моему у Саши Рымарь не монашеское посвящение, а бодхисаттвы (посвящение мирян). 

*Ersh* спасибо за выдержанную позицию. Она помогла уравновесить поднявшийся бессмысленный антиалкогольный флейм.

----------


## Dondhup

" спасибо за выдержанную позицию. Она помогла уравновесить поднявшийся бессмысленный антиалкогольный флейм."
------------------------

Будда говорил, что тот кто выпьет хотя бы каплю алкоголя, не может называтся его учеником.

----------


## Ersh

> Проблема в том, что человек может ошибаться относительно своей способности контролировать ум. Проверить просто - употребить вместе с алкоголем другие яды, например фекалии. Если не стошнит, а яд преватиться в амриту, то пить можно 
> Более радикальный способ - цианистый калий


Банка пива большинству людей не мешает контролировать ум. Попробуй скушать фекалии с любой пищей - результат будет тот же. Значит пища - яд?




> Будда говорил, что тот кто выпьет хотя бы каплю алкоголя, не может называтся его учеником


А где это, интересно, он говорил?

----------


## Dondhup

> Банка пива большинству людей не мешает контролировать ум. Попробуй скушать фекалии с любой пищей - результат будет тот же. Значит пища - яд?
> 
> 
> 
> А где это, интересно, он говорил?


Исходя из моего опыта мешает, да еще как.

А насчет капли алкоголя, я читал сам, только не помню в какой сутре, и не раз слышал от монахов.

----------


## Huandi

Раз так, то все, кто хоть раз пил лекарство на спиртовой основе, не могут называться учениками Будды.

----------


## Dondhup

> Раз так, то все, кто хоть раз пил лекарство на спиртовой основе, не могут называться учениками Будды.


Разница очевидна - мотивация разная.
Я никого не хочу осуждать или говорить, что кто то плохой, я лишь говорю про само действие - употребление алкоголя.

----------


## Иилья

Ужос та какой! Из-за банки пива с сигаретой такой балаганище устроили! 
Интересно, а те, кто тут за тотальную трезвость в будд. среде выступает, сам прикладывается к пиву, ну, хоть бы иногда? Чужие то недостатки, они всегда виднее. :Smilie:  
Не хотите пить, ну так и не пейте! Пьет учитель, курит, плохой учитель, ай-ай-ай учителю. Ну так не учитесь! Учитесь у того, который не пьет, не курит и на девок не смотрит, и будет всем вам счастье.

----------


## Huandi

> Разница очевидна - мотивация разная.


А какая мотивация у человека, который выпивает в несколько раз меньше, чем доза, которая сделает его беспечным?

----------


## Dondhup

> Ужос та какой! Из-за банки пива с сигаретой такой балаганище устроили! 
> Интересно, а те, кто тут за тотальную трезвость в будд. среде выступает, сам прикладывается к пиву, ну, хоть бы иногда? Чужие то недостатки, они всегда виднее. 
> Не хотите пить, ну так и не пейте! Пьет учитель, курит, плохой учитель, ай-ай-ай учителю. Ну так не учитесь! Учитесь у того, который не пьет, не курит и на девок не смотрит, и будет всем вам счастье.


Насколько я понимаю мы обсуждаем не конкретные личности и тем более не Учителей.

----------


## Dondhup

> А какая мотивация у человека, который выпивает в несколько раз меньше, чем доза, которая сделает его беспечным?


Наверно стоит спросить у того, кто пьет  :Smilie: 
О алкоголе очень хорошо рассказал Драгоценный Падмасамбхава  :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

Анекдот:
Приходят два ученика на аудиенцию к учителю с одним и тем же вопросом, по поводу курения.
После встречи делятся впечатлениями один говорит:
-Я у Учителя спросил, можно ли мне курить, когда я медитирую, и учитель сказал "нет". 
А второй говорит:
-А мне сказал , что можно...
-..??....
-Я у него спросил, можно ли мне медитировать, когда я курю......

----------


## Иилья

". Зачем вы говорите: "Буддам-то подносят водку, а нам ее пить запрещают?" Но ведь вы - то, не достигшие степени будд, не можете пользоваться их дарами. Посмотрите, например, притчи о том, как погибла лиса, сломав себе хребет, пытаясь прыгнуть так же далеко, как лев, или о том, как погибла пташка, обломив себе крылья, пытаясь взлететь столь же высоко, как и Гаруда . Если можете употреблять напиток будд, то почему не желаете соблюдать правила поведения, изложенные Буддой в Винае , и законы, установленные в тантрической Ваджраяне?
Когда подносят водку хранителям святого учения, благословляя ее с пожеланием, чтобы она обратилась в пять видов мяса и пять видов нектара, те (хранители), примешивая к ней яд пяти пороков всех живых существ, выпивают все, избавляя этим существ от их грехов.
В число пяти видов мяса входят человечье, лошадиное и собачье мясо. Вы должны будете съесть их. В число пяти видов нектара входят "вонючая" и "очень вонючая" жидкости. Это человеческие моча и кал. Вы, невзирая на отталкивающий вид, должны будете многократно испить их, как будто это нектар. Если сможете сделать это - вам будет дозволено пить водку. Если не сможете - будет запрещено." Гуру Падмасамбхава
Совсем немого нужно сделать, чтоб вам разрешили выпивать :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

Есть такая вещь, как относительность наставлений для разных людей. И то, что говорится ламами для борьбы с повальным алкоголизмом в среде окружающих их мирян, совсем не стоит воспринимать как абсолютную истину, применимую ко всем случаям жизни.

----------


## Dondhup

> Есть такая вещь, как относительность наставлений для разных людей. И то, что говорится ламами для борьбы с повальным алкоголизмом в среде окружающих их мирян, совсем не стоит воспринимать как абсолютную истину, применимую ко всем случаям жизни.


Куда уж России - оплоту трезвости, до  Бурятии, Монголии и Тибета, где процветает "повальный алкоголизм мирян"  :Smilie: 

Гуру Ринпоче очень хорошо объяснил в каком случаем можно пить алкоголь  :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

2Huandi  А я всего лишь цитату привел, я ни на чем не настаиваю :Big Grin:  . Это чтоб дискуссия жарче проходила, по мне так хоть упейтесь :Big Grin:  , лишь бы голова не болела :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

При чем тут нетрезвость? Если спор шел о приеме алкоголя в редких случаях и дозах, не вызывающих опьянение? Скажем, в тех количествах, приняв которые можно даже официально садиться за руль во многих странах. При чем тут алкоголизм? Совершенно не при чем.

----------


## Dondhup

> При чем тут нетрезвость? Если спор шел о приеме алкоголя в редких случаях и дозах, не вызывающих опьянение? Скажем, в тех количествах, приняв которые можно даже официально садиться за руль во многих странах. При чем тут алкоголизм? Совершенно не при чем.


Вопрос - зачем принимать алкоголь в дозах, не вызывающих опьянение?
Я не говорю про кефир или квас, а про банку пива или стопку водки.

----------


## Huandi

> Вопрос - зачем принимать алкоголь в дозах, не вызывающих опьянение?


Уже тут обсуждалось.

----------


## Ersh

> Вопрос - зачем принимать алкоголь в дозах, не вызывающих опьянение?


_О, как это по-рюсски! (с)_

А зачем пить в дозах, вызывающих опьянение?

----------


## Secundus

а зачем вообще пить ?

----------


## Ho Shim

> а зачем вообще пить?


а зачем об этом спрашивать? сомневаюсь, что вы не пробовали, но тогда вы уже знаете. Но не факт, что действие алкоголя на вас и на меня, к примеру, будет одинаковым.

В конце концов, если вы монах, то с этим все ясно до конца. Если вы мирянин, то об обетах для мирян, к примеру, в нашей школе:




> *Пятый обет: 
> "Я буду воздерживаться от ядов, вызывающих безрассудство"*
> 
> Спросим снова: что это значит? Некоторые старшие члены нашей школы не имеют никаких проблем со стаканом вина за обедом. Некоторые полностью воздерживаются от алкоголя. В чем заключается намерение? Зачем нужен стакан вина? Впрочем, можно задаться вопросом - зачем есть вкусную пищу? Почему не есть просто рис и фасоль каждый день, добавляя к ним несколько простых овощей? Зачем добавлять этот приятный аспект, который не прибавляет ничего к способности пищи поддерживать вашу практику? Ответ заключается в том, что, позволяя себе некоторые простые удовольствия вроде хорошей пищи, вы на самом деле поддерживаете свою практику. Буддизм называется серединным путем, что означает - не слишком напряженно и не слишком расслаблено. Если мы слишком строги с собой в течение слишком долгого времени, наш желающий ум может стать сильнее, потому что мы принуждаем его к подчинению, и он обороняется. Если мы недостаточно строги с собой, наш желающий ум контролирует нас, и мы бредем вслед за ним без направления или цели. 
> 
> Поэтому, если иногда мы наслаждаемся вкусной едой, это может помочь утихомирить демона чревоугодия, и он не будет отвлекать нас от потребностей ситуации. Но если мы вкладываем слишком много энергии в добывание хорошей пищи, это уводит нас от потребностей момента и заставляет нарушать обеты. Подобно этому, некоторым людям умеренное количество алкоголя может доставить простое удовольствие, которое утихомиривает голос желания или привычки, но это не доходит до стадии, когда теряется возможность принимать решения. Но эта грань очень тонка, и очень легко обмануться, уверяя себя, что все находится в равновесии, в то время, когда уже близка граница "безрассудства". Поэтому мы всегда должны сохранять внимание. 
> 
> Для некоторых людей воздержание от ядов включает изменения в их отношении к сахару, табаку и кофеину. Каковы ваши отношения с другими людьми? Просто будьте внимательны, смотрите и решайте, необходимы ли перемены.


Это уже столько раз тут, кстати, обсуждали. Архивами зачитаться можно.

----------


## Иилья

Ну вот и хорошо. Спор разрешился. Все разошлись. Пойду пиво пить.

----------


## Дениска

> Пойду пиво пить.


тёплое по Тибетски.

----------


## dongen

может закрыть тему то. У каждого свой путь.

----------

